
Reverse Engineering Pokémon Go Plus - Aissen
https://tinyhack.com/2018/11/21/reverse-engineering-pokemon-go-plus/
======
therein
Very interesting. I didn't know that Pokemon Go now had a companion device.

Referring to Pokemon Go Plus as PGP past the first few paragraphs of the
write-up became confusing real fast, though.

------
voltagex_
There's already a commercial product based on a reverse engineered Go Plus -
the Go-tcha ([https://www.go-tcha.co.uk/](https://www.go-tcha.co.uk/)). It's
based on some kind of fitness band chip.

~~~
yohanes
Yes, but there hasn't been anything open source since the release of the
device in 2016. There were a lot of people starting DIY Pokemon GO plus
device, but all of them were stumped by the certification protocol.

Now we can build a clone using anything that supports emulating a BLE
peripheral (Pi Zero W, ESP32, etc)

------
userbinator
I'm surprised (and maybe somewhat... relieved?) that the protection isn't that
hard --- e.g. they could've made this _far_ harder with something based on ISO
7816, and yet not increase the cost much.

